# First solo to the range



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I was finally able to get back to the range for some much needed practice, after taking my basic three weeks ago. I decided to drive the Sig Sauer Mosquito and a Browning Buckmark, since right now I am still very green and trying to work on the fundamentals as best I can. I was using CCI Mini-Mags at a range of about 20 feet.

One thing I did notice with the Mosquito is that the double action on it is quite rough, and as a new shooter I found myself anticipating the shot, quite a bit.



I liked the Stainless Buckmark Camper a lot. I wish I could have gotten my hands on one with the URX grips to compare.



I decided to get bit by the Mosquito again and finish off the rest of the ammo that I had purchased. I also decreased my distance by about 2-3 feet, to help with my accuracy. I was very pleased with the results.



Overall I had a good if expensive time at the range. Unfortunately, I had a .357 next to me on the line when I was starting out, and the report and concussion really shook up my nerves, next time I will asked to switch lanes, or better yet go during off peak hours!

I welcome advice and feedback!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Decent outing overall. Here is one of the things I use as a tool to help diagnose peoples shooting.









You were probably correct where the guy with the magnum was throwing you off. It probably added to your assessment of anticipating recoil. You may also have a little too much finger on the trigger.

This is why we go to the range. We find things out good and bad and we take what we learn and go back to better our skills. Learning how to focus and not be bothered by the guy next to you will come in time too. Keep at it. Marksmanship is a perishable skill. The more often you go, the better your muscle memory and other skills will become and your shot placement will reflect that.

Remember that there are many factors to good marksmanship. Take your time. Rushing shots also seds them where we don't want them to go. When you recognize yourself starting to rush, force yourself to slow down. Happens to all of us. Aim fast, squeeze slow. Let the snap of the recoil "surprise" you. Remember to breathe normally. When you are lined up on target, exhale half way and hold. Squeeze the trigger and resume breathing normally after the shot. Repeat. And don't be too hard on yourself. You'll get better and it's suppose to be enjoyable


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Growler,
Thanks for your input, I will save and print that dignostic target for my next trip!
-Ghost


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ghost23,
Welcome to the wonderful world of "diagnosing your issues", er um.. I mean shooting.

I hope the report from the 357 wasn't causing you issues because you weren't using hearing protection. If you weren't, please make sure that you do in the future, it doesn't take much, even from a .22 to damage your hearing permanently.

The chart posted by Growler is a great tool and there are a whole bunch of people here that can help you out. Take some photos or video (if you can) so that we can see how you are holding the gun, stance, that sort of thing. (Make sure to do it safely hehe) A lot of problems that new shooters have is with how they hold the pistol. In fact, I'd say a good 80% of problematic shooting stems from grip.

Good luck, let us know anything you can so we can help out. Shoot safe.

Zhur


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree.

Most newbies should pop on You-Tube and pull up some training fundamentals by the pros.... forget the speed, but watch the technique of Rob Latham, Jerry Miculek, Todd Jarrett, and Dave Sevigny.

These guys have perfect body position, form, grip, and technique.

I've learned a LOT from watching and listening...

Lotsa good stuff, with video, out there.

JeffWard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Jeff*'s idea about the videos is a generally good one, but I will caution you that the top-tier shooters use techniques that aren't always perfectly suited to us mere mortals with standard pistols. The best example of this is Leatham's "trigger slap" speed shooting technique, which works for his big hands on his pistols with 1.5-pound triggers, but is absolutely _disastrous_ for most anyone else.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Ghost23,
> Welcome to the wonderful world of "diagnosing your issues", er um.. I mean shooting.
> 
> I hope the report from the 357 wasn't causing you issues because you weren't using hearing protection. If you weren't, please make sure that you do in the future, it doesn't take much, even from a .22 to damage your hearing permanently.
> ...


Zhurdan,
No worries, I always wear ears and eyes 100% of the time.
Thanks for the friendly reminder!


----------

